
The US has more than 600,000 restaurants. How do we choose? - mgav
https://medium.com/@mgav/the-us-has-more-than-600-000-restaurants-how-do-we-choose-253c4ab58026
======
lttlrck
This made me curious; surprisingly there are 323,456 independent restaurants
which is quite heartening.

[https://www.npd.com/wps/portal/npd/us/news/press-
releases/20...](https://www.npd.com/wps/portal/npd/us/news/press-
releases/2017/are-independent-restaurants-growing-in-the-us-it-all-depends/)

